# app Localiser mes amis invisible



## CBi (4 Septembre 2016)

Problème étrange auquel je ne trouve pas de solution =

Sur mon iPhone 5S, iOS9.3.5, l'app Localiser mes Amis (ou mes Amis, son nouveau nom) est invisible.

Si je fais une recherche de Localiser mes Amis sur Safari, qui m'envoie sur la page de l'app sur l'App Store, celle-ci présente un bouton "ouvrir", indiquant bien que l'app est installée. Cliquer sur ce bouton ouvre l'app, qui fonctionne alors parfaitement. 
Mais le logo de l'app n'apparait nulle part sur l'écran de l'iPhone: je ne peux pas accéder à l'app en direct.

Quelle cause et quel remède pour cette curieuse situation?


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2016)

_Spotlight_ la trouve sur ton iPhone ? Fais une recherche sur « _Mes Amis_ ». Si jamais elle est cachée dans un sous-dossier, le nom de ce dernier sera indiqué à droite.


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2016)

Spotlight ne la trouve pas. Si je tape "mes amis" Il me donne un lien vers "localiser mes amis" dans l'app store. Je le clique, puis je clique ouvrir, et l'app s'ouvre. 
Étonnant, non ?


----------



## lineakd (7 Septembre 2016)

@CBi, et en tapant "mes" ou "amis", ça donne quoi?

As tu essayé ceci: 


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'iphone (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPhone) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPhone (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2016)

Merci mais ça n'a pas marché. En fait j'ai trouvé l'explication = c'est un iPhone qui a été activé en Corée (du Sud). Où les apps de localisation sont illégales par peur que les espions du Nord les utilisent.


----------

